# Considering how to buy a new PC



## Jonmeister1993 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi not 100% if this is the write topic but anyway from the top.
im having thoughts that i need to buy a new pc either building one using a build your own site,upgrade this one (im not a pc genius so i dont really know what i can do) or buy a new one already made.

This is all information ffrom my DxDiag...
Edit : i play games that i can on my pc latley dow2 has been quite bad (slowing down for a but then going back to normal also but i reckon thats the 9200 card really).

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/19/2010, 00:57:46
Machine name: OWNER-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Packard Bell BV
System Model: IMEDIA 2326 AIO
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 8450 Triple-Core Processor (3 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
Memory: 2814MB RAM
Page File: 1601MB used, 4263MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9200 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 9200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_084B&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A2
Display Memory: 1393 MB
Dedicated Memory: 241 MB
Shared Memory: 1151 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 8.17.0012.5721 (English)
DDI Version: 10
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 9712744 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4B0B-11CF-D863-37C01CC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x084B
SubSys ID: 0xE03B1631
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
 {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1631E03B&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5618 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 5/8/2008 03:22:50, 2134424 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1631E03B&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5618 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 5/8/2008 03:22:50, 2134424 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5618 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/8/2008 03:22:50, 2134424 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x077B
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/11/2009 05:43:16, 196096 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/19/2008 06:53:17, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 06:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 08:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 06:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 08:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 06:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 08:41:52, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 07:32:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/19/2008 06:49:16, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 08:41:52, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 300.4 GB
Total Space: 468.7 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3500820AS ATA Device

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH15F ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:39:17, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: NETGEAR WPN311 RangeMax(TM) Wireless PCI Adapter #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_5E001385&REV_01\4&C1A423F&0&3040
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys, 7.07.0000.0384 (English), 9/5/2009 14:25:36, 1183744 bytes

Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_C0\4&C1A423F&0&4840
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:43:04, 62208 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 06:53:27, 53376 bytes

Name: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_01\4&3B4D8330&0&0098
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.235.0304.2010 (English), 3/4/2010 13:50:14, 261152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.02.0000.0003 (English), 12/3/2009 09:27:28, 80416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RTNUninst32.dll, 1.00.0000.0005 (English), 2/3/2010 12:24:36, 94208 bytes

Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0AD4&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&48
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:28, 27112 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:52, 43496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:26, 19944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:42, 109032 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9200 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_084B&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A2\4&AE66E33&0&0058
Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 8.17.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 155752 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 244988 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_disp.inf_50d5087e\NvCplSetupInt.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 48361720 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 8.17.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 10920 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 10888168 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 56936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 6/19/2008 18:04:00, 795104 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 1592424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 6.14.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 10263144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 4513384 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 2632296 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 2145896 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 9712744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 9633 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 15764072 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0012.5721 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 4967528 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Uninstall\nvdisp.nvu, 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 23929 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Uninstall\nvudisp.exe, 1.10.0061.0039 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 600680 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.09.0021.0106 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 232040 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod1921.dll, 1.09.0021.0106 (English), 6/8/2010 00:57:00, 232040 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077E&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&21
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:42:52, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077D&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&20
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:42:52, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077C&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&11
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:42:52, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 10:46:05, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077B&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&10
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:42:52, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_077A&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&98
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0778&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&80
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0774&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&38
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 05:42:42, 561152 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_075C&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 08:41:14, 16440 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_075B&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&90
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_075A&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&40
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0759&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&30
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:49, 14312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:52, 43496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:26, 19944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:42, 109032 bytes

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0754&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0753&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&0B
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvsmu.sys, 5.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/13/2007 00:53:10, 13312 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0752&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&09
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0751&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0A
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0569&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&58
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 07:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0568&SUBSYS_E03B1631&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0C
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Sonic AVC Decoder DMO,0x00340031,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Annodex Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfAnxMux.dll,
CMML Decode Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfCMMLDecoder.dll,
CMML Raw Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfCMMLRawSource.dll,
FLAC Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfFLACDecoder.dll,
FLAC Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Ogg Demux Packet Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux2.dll,
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
OGM Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfOGMDecoder.dll,
Speex Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfSpeexDecoder.dll,
Speex Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfSubtitleVMR9.dll,
Theora Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfTheoraDecoder.dll,
Theora Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200400,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3628
MSP TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,MSPTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2813
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
CyberLink MagicScene Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,MSMMagicScene.ax,2.02.0000.1221
ROXIO SceneRecorder 1.0,0x00200000,1,0,SceneRecorderFilt.ax,9.00.0002.0035
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0,0x00200000,0,1,ImageSource.ax,9.00.0002.0035
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
ROXIO AudioGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0002.0035
Roxio Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,9.00.0002.0068
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,CLM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0068
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,MSMVsd.ax,6.00.0000.2627
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0068
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,MSPAudEnc.ax,2.01.0000.1413
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,MSPVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2130
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,MSPAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2625
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0068
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
ROXIO VCFDVSceneDetect 1.0,0x00200000,1,2,DVSceneDetectFilt.ax,9.00.0002.0035
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18322
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.1128
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18158
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MSPMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2211
ROXIO ColorSpace Converter 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,ColorSpConv.dll,9.00.0002.0035
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Sonic MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicm4vd.ax,1.00.0016.51201
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,MSPIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.3909
ROXIO Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioInfTee.ax,
ROXIO QuickGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0002.0035
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio Audio Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,RxDSAudioSource.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,CLM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.3710
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,9.00.0002.0068
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,MSMAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2721
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x00200000,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1625
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MSPAUD.ax,6.01.0000.3628
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,MSMAud.ax,6.01.0000.3628
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,9.00.0002.0068
Roxio Audio Stream Reader Filter,0x00200000,1,0,RxDSAudioStreamReader.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Demultiplexer (PCM45),0x00400000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.2728
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
HP VTK MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ROXIO ThumbnailGrabber 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,thumbnailgraber.ax,9.00.0002.0035
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MSPVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2226
CyberLink Audio Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1415
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MSPDump.ax,3.00.0000.5303
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,14.00.8081.0709
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2030
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
HP VTK Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x005fff00,2,3,MSPMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MSPDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
ROXIO SpyPos 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,MGINullIP.ax,9.00.0002.0035
ROXIO Sewer 3.0,0x00200000,1,0,MVWcDSutil.dll,9.00.0002.0035
Roxio MPEG1 Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MPEG1Muxer.dll,9.00.0002.0068
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,MSMTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1801
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,MSMRgl.ax,2.00.0000.3328
Sonic MP4 Demultiplexer,0x00800101,1,2,sonicMP4Demux.ax,1.04.0402.60802
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Video Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,CLMP3Wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.4520
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2927
HP VTK Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Audio Null Renderer Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MSPAudioNullRenderer.dll,1.00.0000.0310
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,9.00.0002.0068
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,MSMIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.3909
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Sports Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,MSMSportsAna.ax,2.02.0000.1221
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,9.00.0002.0068
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PCM45),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.2512
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,idmf.ax,1.00.0000.2207
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18158
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
HP VTK Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Media Analyser,0x00200000,1,2,mediaanalyser.ax,9.00.0002.0035
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18158
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6002.18005
Roxio MPEG1 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,RoxioAudioEnc.dll,9.00.0002.0068
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
ROXIO Scene Detector 3.0,0x00200000,1,1,SceneDetector.ax,9.00.0002.0035
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2812
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PCM45),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.3628
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio Audio Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,1,1,RoxioDVDAudio.dll,9.00.0002.0068
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,9.00.0002.0068
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Roxio MPEG1 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MPEG1VidCodec.dll,9.00.0002.0068
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158

Audio Capture Sources:
FrontMic (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.1727
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158

thank you in advance =]


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf , next time post the diag as an attachment.

Dow2 really isn't very resource heavy , from the looks of your specs your pc should be able to play it w/o a problem. Generally when a game lags in intervals (smooth then laggy , smooth then laggy) it's mostly it can be simply the cpu or ram lagging behind the gpu.

Check your cpu/ram usage while idle and in game and make sure there are no other programs that are using all your resources , programs like virus protection , firewalls , browsers , ect...


----------



## Jonmeister1993 (Jun 18, 2010)

thank you made it more clearer but when i play dow:soulstorm it also does the same thing so should i blame the card if so if i bought a new one would it affect my pc's (downgrade the pc's speed because it uses more power?) or do i need to just buy a new pc or what very confused at this point.
im dead certain i could run dow:soulstorm without any problem but appareantly its still weird...
thank you in advance


----------

